# Sleeping 5th person at SSR



## Lborneke (Nov 16, 2015)

We are staying at SSR for the first time in December. We have been at moderates before but this is the first time in a DVC. We have five people staying in the room. I am wondering if the bench at the table will be large enough to fit a 10-year-old boy as a bed? Will that be feasible or do we need to think of something else for my son to sleep?  

Thanks!

Laura


----------



## Deb & Bill (Nov 16, 2015)

Lborneke said:


> We are staying at SSR for the first time in December. We have been at moderates before but this is the first time in a DVC. We have five people staying in the room. I am wondering if the bench at the table will be large enough to fit a 10-year-old boy as a bed? Will that be feasible or do we need to think of something else for my son to sleep?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Laura



I don't think so. It isn't that wide or long.  Not as wide as a sofa, maybe 2.5' wide.  And the table is in the way. You might be able to put an airbed at the foot of the sleeper sofa.  We did that once and it was tight, but it worked okay.  Twin sized air bed.


----------



## Lborneke (Nov 16, 2015)

Ok, thought it was worth a shot.  Thank you!


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 16, 2015)

What's the legal occupancy? They would have a rollaway if 5 is allowed.

Jim


----------



## mdurette (Nov 17, 2015)

I believe the occupancy max at SSR is 4.   You may have issues with them allowing a 5th in the room.


----------



## presley (Nov 17, 2015)

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...saratoga-springs-resort-and-spa/points-rooms/

One bedroom sleeps 5 according to their website. I think most people bring a sleeping bag or air mattress. You have to bring your own bedding.
"5th guest can be accommodated, but please note that no additional bedding, linens or towels will be provided. "


----------



## Lborneke (Nov 17, 2015)

They are allowing me 5 and have put all 5 on the reservation.  The cast member told me that I had to bring the extra bedding but there was no problem getting 5 people on the reservation.  I was just hoping the bench could work the same as POR Murphy beds.  Thank you for all of your help!!


----------



## icydog (Nov 17, 2015)

The bench is about the size of a park bench. It would be uncomfortable for anyone. You would be better served sleeping the child on the floor on a blowup bed.


----------



## Myxdvz (Nov 17, 2015)

I would plan for a sleeping bag/air mattress.  Some units have the chair sleeper.  I'm just not sure if SSR has those.


----------



## Lborneke (Nov 17, 2015)

Ok.  Thank you!!


----------



## Deb & Bill (Nov 27, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> What's the legal occupancy? They would have a rollaway if 5 is allowed.
> 
> Jim



DVC does not offer rollaways at all.  Official occupancy is 4 persons, but they permit a fifth and do not provide anything for the fifth person.  The guest has to provide bedding, linens, towels, etc.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Nov 27, 2015)

Myxdvz said:


> I would plan for a sleeping bag/air mattress.  Some units have the chair sleeper.  I'm just not sure if SSR has those.



SSR, BCV, BWV, VWL do not offer the twin sized sleeper chair (they all have the similar layout) and are too small to fit the chair.


----------

